# Papy fait de la résistance !



## Ardienn (19 Mars 2011)

Hello everybody!

Bon je vais faire court, j'ai voulu l'ipad1 mais j'ai résisté. Je fais parti de ceux qui ont réussi à attendre la version 2 avant de m'engager. 

La voici et j'hésite toujours! En gros ma question (classique au demeurant) s'adresse surtout aux possesseurs d'ipad..

Un an plus tard, que pensez vous de l'ipad, quelle utilisation en faîtes vous, l'emmenez vous partout ou reste t'il plutôt chez vous, a t'il réussi à se faire une vrai place face à votre mac (portable/de bureau), En gros au bout d'un an es-ce toujours le Kiff?  

Merci à ceux qui voudront bien me donner leurs impressions!


----------



## Gwen (19 Mars 2011)

Pour faire court. L'iPad ne me quitte JAMAIS. il est avec moi le matin pour lire mes mails, au petit déjeuné pour écouter les nouvelles, au bureau ou en clientèle pour travailler avec Bento, iWorks, faire des dessins, prendre des notes, etc. Le soir pour lire THE DAILY et des comics avant de me coucher. 

Ce matin, il m'a même servi de TV pour regarder un animé alors que je prenais mon bain (il était bien placé a coté de la baignoire sur un tabouret).

C'est l'outil qui me sert le plus, je pense.

Du coup, je me tâte pour l'iPad 2. Non pas pour sa camera dont je n'ai pas besoin, mais pour sa finesse, sa légèreté et les Smart cover


----------



## Ardienn (19 Mars 2011)

Merci Gwen, ton message détaillé me permet déjà de me faire une petite idée de l'utilisation possible!


----------



## cillab (19 Mars 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Pour faire court. L'iPad ne me quitte JAMAIS. il est avec moi le matin pour lire mes mails, au petit déjeuné pour écouter les nouvelles, au bureau ou en clientèle pour travailler avec Bento, iWorks, faire des dessins, prendre des notes, etc. Le soir pour lire THE DAILY et des comics avant de me coucher.
> 
> Ce matin, il m'a même servi de TV pour regarder un animé alors que je prenais mon bain (il était bien placé a coté de la baignoire sur un tabouret).
> 
> ...



  j'ai le 1 nikel mais le 2 me tente fortement


----------



## Padawanlady (20 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai résisté jusqu'à décembre dernier après de multiples passages en Apple Stores, depuis le 2 Décembre, j'ai un précieux de 16Go Wifi qui me sert à:
-lire 20 minutes le matin avant de partir au boulot
-regarder M6replay en revenant du boulot
-récupérer mes mails et en écrire en voyage
-regarder mes films et séries dans mon bain
-regarder mes films et séries dans le tgv
-surfer sur le net en voyage
-lire une recette dans la cuisine pour faire un bon ptit plat
- écouter les radios US dans mon lit en lisant un ibook le soir
mais je suis énormément tentée par la V2, comme Gwen pas pour sa webcam, mais pour sa puissance et son ergonomie repensée...
Alors, la guerre est finie... arrêtons la résistance inutile, un iPad ça change la vie !


----------



## jp.pilet (20 Mars 2011)

pillouti a dit:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> Bon je vais faire court, j'ai voulu l'ipad1 mais j'ai résisté. Je fais parti de ceux qui ont réussi à attendre la version 2 avant de m'engager.
> 
> ...



Je fais tout comme toi de la résistance, ma fille l'utilise tous les jours pour prendre ses cours à la fac sauf lorsqu'il y a beaucoup de schémas. Je crois que si la caméra avait été meilleure j'aurais cédé  
tout comme toi je demande à droite et à gauche, hier encore un ami fanatique d'iPhone me disait que finalement il préfèrerait un téléphone non touch et un iPad....


----------



## laurange (20 Mars 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> finalement il préfèrerait un téléphone non touch et un iPad....


Je suis dans ce cas, jai un tel style blackberry avec clavier pour les sms et un forfait a 30 et j'utilise l'ipad pour tout le reste.
Je me surprends a etre devant mon imac vieillissant et quand meme prendre l'ipad pour surfer.
Tant qu'il n'y aura pas de super killer app uniquement sur l'ipad 2 , mon plan est d'acheter un ipad1 3G 32Go  ou 64 d'occas pour avoir de la place et etre connecté loin de chez moi.

Je regarde trop de series venant de TPB pour couper le cordon mais j'y pense : conserver juste un forfait data (il)limité pour internet et un forfait voix/sms chez un mvno.
J'espère y arriver avec la 4G/LTE.


----------



## Padawanlady (20 Mars 2011)

quel dilemne ! avec mon iPad 16Go, je pense passer à 32Go avec le V2... car accro aux séries et films regardés dans le train...


----------



## Ealdu (21 Mars 2011)

Franchement, l'iPad c'est génial!!!

J'ai offert un ipad à mon mari à sa sortie, moi j'ai un iPhone4 et je pensais pas en avoir l'utilité. et bien un an après il prend le 2 pour la caméra (et skype en visio) et moi je reprend l'ancien. Iphone et ipad n'ont pas le même usage.
2 ipads à la maison cela ne sera pas de trop pour ... 4 !
Je ne vais pas reprendre les même commentaires, mais il est devenu indispensable pour lire, revoir les émissions, jouer, prendre des notes, consulter les dictionnaires etc, etc... bref on s'en sert tout le temps et quand mon homme l'emporte avec lui (c'est quand même le sien) et bien il manque à la maison...

D'ailleurs si je peux vendre la version1 j'achète le 2 sans aucune hésitation.


----------



## Bigdidou (21 Mars 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Pour faire court. L'iPad ne me quitte JAMAIS.



Il ne me quitte jamais non plus. Enfin sauf quand ma femme ou mes enfants me le piquent le soir...
- lecture de de presse généralité
- lecture de la presse spécialisée
- accè en consultation ou au lit du patient à des bases de donnés ou des sites pros
- bases de donnée de médicament (quelques centaines de g au lieu des quelques kg du Vidal)
- base documentaire toujour avec moi (good reader+++)
- accès permanent au l'iDisk et à Dropbox
- prise de notes en réunion
- j'ai reformaté mes diapos keynotes pour mes cours et formations : keynote pour iPad sur un vidéo projecteur c'est nickel pourvu que tu prennes certaines précautions
- base de donnée login/mots de passe sécurisée avec 1Password
- je lis des BD
- je regarde des clips et des séries en sreaming à partir de mes ordinateurs (StreamToMe, AirVideoPlyer) au lit sans déranger une certaine personne...
- je surfe pour le plaisir
- je joue (je suis un "casus gamer" ; quant à mes enfant, n'en parlons pas. Jouer avec l'iPad de papa...
- et j'en oublie...


----------



## Ardienn (21 Mars 2011)

Okay! je n'étais pas repassé pensant le sujet mort. A tord!

Et quels commentaires! C'est parfait tout ça, merci pour vos réponses extrêmement détaillé qui vont m'aiguiller, j'ai tout lu bien entendu.

Il me reste une dernière question, le fait de matter des séries (megavideo perso) revient assez souvent. Mais j'avais cru comprendre que flash ne fonctionnait pas sur l'ipad (megavideo = flash?). 

Je crois donc comprendre qu'il existe certaines techniques à utiliser avec son mac : 

"- je regarde des clips et des séries en sreaming à partir de mes  ordinateurs (StreamToMe, AirVideoPlyer) au lit sans déranger une  certaine personne..."

Mais sans es-ce possible? C'est par le jailbreak que vous y parvenez?


----------



## Gwen (21 Mars 2011)

Perso, je ne regarde pas des séries en streaming (c'est souvent illégal en plus). Je rip mes DVD ou ceux de la médiathèque avec encodage du multilingue et des sous titres. Puis, je regarde ça à mon rythme sur le iPad.


----------



## Bigdidou (21 Mars 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Perso, je ne regarde pas des séries en streaming (c'est souvent illégal en plus). Je rip mes DVD ou ceux de la médiathèque avec encodage du multilingue et des sous titres. Puis, je regarde ça à mon rythme sur le iPad.



Idem...


----------

